# Wiederholungen



## babuschka (16. Dez 2009)

Guten Tag.

Habe eine Frage zu Wiederholungen in einem Java Programm.

Angenommen ich habe eine Zahl, die gebe ich ein über JOptionPane und danach kommt wieder eine Abfrage mit JOptionPane, ob man noch eine Zahl eingeben möchte, wenn nicht springt er weiter zum nächsten Punk. Wie mache ich das?

Also wie gesagt, ich habe die erste Frage nach der Zahl mit JOptionPane
Dann kommt ein zweites Dialogfenster mit JOptionPane wo ich fragen soll, ob er wieder von vorne anfangen soll oder weiterspringen soll. Kann ich das zB mit einem \n ja,nein nach der Frage in der () machen?

Wie würde es dann weitergehen wenn ich sage, ja zur Wiederholung. Dachte da an if (n==ja) und dann eben die Wiederholung. Wie drücke ich das aus?

Sollte ich nein sagen, kann ich ja mit else if und der nächsten Abfrage beginnen.


----------



## Sempah (16. Dez 2009)

Du kannst mittels do { Anweisung ... Zahlen eingeben } while(Bedingung); die Zahlen mittels JOptionPane einlesen.


----------



## Michael... (16. Dez 2009)

Beide Abfragen/Dialoge in eine while Schleife packen, die solange läuft bis der Anwender auf die zweite Abfrage nein Antwortet
JOptionPane bietet verschiedene Dialoge (siehe Doku zu JOptionPane
Für die zweite Abfrage könntest Du 


> showConfirmDialog(...)  - Asks a confirming question, like yes/no/cancel


verwenden


----------

